# SuSE 9.1 als Internet Server für Windows Clients



## Ace (13. Juni 2004)

Ich habe hier ein SuSE 9.1 Pro System. Internet Zugang ist eingerichtet und funktioniert auch (ISDN mit Fritz Card). Jetzt möchte ich das unsere Windows Rechner (XP) über den Linux Server ins Internet kommen. Was muß ich auf beiden Systemen machen damit es funktioniert?
 Hab schon die wildesten Einstellungen probiert aber nichts funktioniert. Auch die Handbücher haben nicht viel Infos über das Thema. Habe mich hier schon durchs Forum gesucht aber nichts wirklich nährwärtes gefunden.


----------



## LocoMO (14. Juni 2004)

*Ja bitte Hilfe*

Hallo,

bin leider auch noch Linux Neuling und habe das selbe Problem,
 nur das ich über eine zweite Netzwerkkarte zum DSL Modem verbunden bin und mit der ersten zu einem Hub -> Win XP Home Rechner.

Mein Problem ist, das ich sowohl mit dem Linux Rechner ins Internet komme, bei Kinternet kann ich allerdings nur auf Proxy automatisch einrichten gehen. 
Außerdem kann ich auch von den Client aus den Server anpingen (LAN-Netzwerkkarte).

Dann erscheint eine kleine Meldung das da nix gibt woraus er die Verbindung einrichten könnte, geht aber trotzdem, wenn ich nun aber die Proxy IP angebe als Gateway, gehts nicht, allerdings weiß ich den Port nicht mit sicherheit.

Habe jetzt ne Anleitung gefunden, im Administrationshandbuch, wie man ein DSL Gateway  einrichtet. Habe da aber son paar schwierigkeiten, weil an der Stelle wo hätte beschrieben werden sollen ein Link verweis steht.

Über diesen wird man zu einem Dokument verwiesen, das einem erzählt wie man mit SuSEFirewall2 das Gatewax einrichtet.  Weiter im Admin Handbuch steht, Proxy Server : SQUID einrichten.

Jetzt versteh ich nämlich garnix mehr !

Was denn nu, Gateway oder Proxy ?

Wen Proxy nur heißt, das Seiten bzw. teile von Seiten zwischengespeichert werden, damit wenn mehrere darauf zugreifen, die Seite schnelller geöffnet wird, kann ich darauf verzichten denke ich.  Oder was macht den Unterschied genau aus ?

Wenn mir das Gateway reicht, davon gehe ich momentan aus, wie bestimme ich den Port und welche IP muss ich nehmen, die von der #
Netzerkkarte ins LAN oder die von der Netzwerkkarte ins I-Net ?

Bitte um hilfe, bin schon echt am verzweifeln und betreibe zudem noch beide Rechner an einem Monitor ohne Switch ;-(


Vielen Dank schon mal,
 an alle die jetzt Mitleid bekommen und mir helfen wollen.

MfG

Markus


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

Ihr seit beide noch recht neu hier: Nächstes Mal bitte erst die Suche betätigen, da gab es schon x Threads zu.

Also wenn Internet auf dem SuSE Rechner läuft ist das eingeltich alles keinm Problem, ihr müsst nur NAT bzw. IP Masqurading... ich glaube unter SuSE heißt es IP-Weiterleitung aktivieren, hab jetzt leider nicht im Kopf wo das ist, irgendwo in YAST, ich meine bei der Firewall...

Dann bei den Client die IP des SuSE Rechners als Stabdard Gateway und DNS Server eintragen oder als DNS einen externen wählen.

Das sollte fürs erste reichen, man könnte dann noch Squid als Proxyserver einrichtet, abert als erstes sollte NAT eure Wünsche erfüllen...

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## Ace (14. Juni 2004)

Von mir selber: 





> Habe mich hier schon durchs Forum gesucht aber nichts wirklich nährwärtes gefunden.



Ist alles nur zum Thema DSL gewesen also was LocoMO benötigt. Die IP Weiterleitung ist bei mir schon aktiviert, leider klappts nicht.


----------



## Sinac (14. Juni 2004)

Das Netz an sich läuft aber?
DNS und Gateway konfiguriert?


----------



## InFlame (15. Juni 2004)

nachdem ich das gerade selber wieder gemacht habe:

- in der Firewall masquering einstellen (Weiterleiten)
- ebenfalls in der firewall vor internem netzwerk schützen AUSSCHALTEN!
- bei den windows clients bei den TCP/IP einstellungen bei Gateway die IP adresse des Linux servers eintragen und bei DNS Server die IP des Nameservers eures providers eintragen (rauszufinden indem man bei kinternet die verbindungsstastik anzeigen lässt [unter dem protokoll, weiß nich genau wie es heißt]) 
- browser neu starten und es sollte gehen....

hoffe ich konnte helfen. bei mir funktionierts so...


----------

